# Sled Dog Race at Punderson State Park - Ideal Conditions This Weekend



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

01/06/10 Weather conditions are ideal for mushers and their sled dog teams to compete during the annual Punderson Classic Sled Dog Race at Punderson State Park, January 9 and 10.

More...


----------

